# Hugh Binning on the argument from design



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 29, 2020)

The beauty and excellency of this world consists, not only in the perfection and comeliness of each part in it, but especially in the wise and wonderful proportion and union of these so several parts. It is not the lineaments and colours that make the image, or complete the beauty; but the proportion and harmony of these, though different severally. And truly, that is the wonder, that such repugnant natures, such different parts, and dissentient qualities, do conspire together in such an exact perfect unity and agreement; in which the wisdom of God doth most appear, by making all things in number, weight, and measure. ...

For more, see Hugh Binning on the argument from design.


----------

